# feels good to start catching some bass



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

got out yesterday before the rains hit and caught two nice bass. it felt good to feel that tug of the line! the first bass was caught using one of my new minnow grubs in black with one of my foot ball shaky head jigs. the second came on the zonkey jig n craw in blue pumpkin. both fish were in about 4 feet of water. getting my rain gear out and heading out today.


----------



## Jjju187 (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice looking fish


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Go get'em foxbites!!!

Southeast Rocks!


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice bass foxbites.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

man, you have no idea how excited you just made a lot of people showin off them fish!


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm sorry for being dumb, but wtf is a zonkey jig n crawl?


----------

